# BERK Intake for Maxima 5th gen. (opinions)



## gem2002pl (Jun 30, 2005)

Is anybody using Berk intake for 5th gen. maxima? Are they a good investment? Here is the link if anybody is interested in buying one 

http://www.berktechnology.com/intakes.html 

Waiting for suggestions....


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

No idea... I prefer cold air units myself, but for the most part the performance on intakes, either HAI (hot air intake-- aka underhood) or CAI's (cold air intake-- in the fender) are pretty close in performance.


----------



## gem2002pl (Jun 30, 2005)

where can you buy? do you have any links???


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

I have a Berk intake on my 02 and I like it... I've had it for almost 10k miles now I think and have had no issues with it. Install was easy and Bryan at Berk is great to deal with. 

Performance wise, it gives minimal gains, but it sure sounds nice...  

If ya wanna know how it sounds, you can check out the intake clips on the Frankencar website: 

www.frankencar.com/media

The intakes are virtually identical and sound the same too...


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

gem2002pl said:


> where can you buy? do you have any links???


You mean a CAI? Cattman still sells the Place Racing CAI I believe... call em to find out. 

www.cattman.com


----------

